# My petco is turning into an Aquabid outlet!!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so i went to petco a few days ago and walked out with a dragon hmpk male with monster ears and a overhalfmoon dragon male


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> so i went to petco a few days ago and walked out with a dragon hmpk male with monster ears and a overhalfmoon dragon male


Where's the picture


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sorry will post it now!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

here they are. sorry the hmpk doesn't like to take pics so i only have two!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

here is another of the hmpk. the over halfmoon is named el dialblo but i don't know what the hmpk name should be. suggestions are open. i am starting to call him goober now. do you guys like that.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

...wow! I bet your jaw hit the floor when you saw THESE babies in PETCO!!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yep and there was also a orange dragon and a black dragon but no giant eared beautys like my unnamed boy. any name suggestions. i like goober.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Goober...lol

That's really cute!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I normally name my bettas the first thing that comes to mind..but in this case I doubt 'oh crap' would be satisfactory. 

Beautiful boys! I almost went to a petco today. Traffic in cinci held us as long as it would've taken to get to our nearest petco - a little over an hour!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

your nearest petco is an hour away! that is unacceptable. tell them to open one up near you guys!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

and actually am renaming my overhalfmoon Captain Hook. i am doing this because he has a little hook on his anal fin!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Psh I wish! It is unacceptable more so because you posted THESE. 
And petsmart halfmoons (well, where we are) weren't half as nice as the petco ones! I still found a black one to my liking..... hehe


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have a feeling that that black one will soon be in your possesion. i read minds!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

He already is - LOL


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

really! wow you bought him faster than i thought! what is his name?


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> your nearest petco is an hour away! that is unacceptable. tell them to open one up near you guys!


My nearest one is like at least 1 1/2- 2hrs away.

I live in the boondocks


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I say Goober 
That's my ferret's name; it's so fitting


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Wow, my post showed up LATE, lol. I like captain hook, too  favorite movie!


----------



## jlee24219 (Jun 11, 2011)

Man those are nice, can't believe those are chain store finds..sort of ups my faith in Finding a gem at petsmart...no petcos in Lexington sadly


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

JLee, are you referring to Lexington Kentucky? if that's the case, I may even be 4 hrs from the nearest petco


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

And THAT is why I refrain myself from going to Petco, LOL


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude the petco by me has giant bettas, copper bettas, all sort of fin types. They haven't had plakats in awhile, and I just went in to find tons and it was hard to just buy water conditioner and get out!


----------



## jlee24219 (Jun 11, 2011)

RayneForhest said:


> JLee, are you referring to Lexington Kentucky? if that's the case, I may even be 4 hrs from the nearest petco


Yea, closest one I've found is in Frankfort, I plan on going out there one day just need some time lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for all your compliments. they are now goober and captain hook! my nearest petco is a 5 minute walk away and my nearest petsmart is a 10 minute drive. i must be close to my resources!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

They are awesome!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thank you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

jlee24219 said:


> Yea, closest one I've found is in Frankfort, I plan on going out there one day just need some time lol


There are actually Petcos in Kentucky?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> thanks for all your compliments. they are now goober and captain hook! my nearest petco is a 5 minute walk away and my nearest petsmart is a 10 minute drive. i must be close to my resources!


 *Moves in next to you* And I feel stupid but where are the ears?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang....nice looking fellas....nice find....now, I am going to have to go find one of those petco and petsmarts...I know we have both in my town...about 2 hours away...may have to take a road trip....lol.....been a really long time since I bought a Betta off the shelf....but some new blood can be a good thing sometimes....post some more pics....I want a better look at them.....


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha 
Convo between OFL and her friend.
OFL:"I'll be gone a few days, I'm going on a road trip"
Friend:"Oh, where to?
OFL:"A Petco in a different town"
Friend:*hangs up*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

fishman12 said:


> Haha
> Convo between OFL and her friend.
> OFL:"I'll be gone a few days, I'm going on a road trip"
> Friend:"Oh, where to?
> ...


Laffs.....but its the same town...lol....I live way out in the woods and I mean way out...the grocery store is an hour away and why I raise most of my food...lol.........if it rains or snows you have to have a 4x4 to get to my house......so isolated you can go fishin in your underwear....laffs.....


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

thats pretty cool OFL


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh wow. Must have been terrible when your propane tank blew up.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Very true....the big fire truck couldn't get down to my house the little one could and had to go back and forth to get water until they decided to drain my swimming pool.....

Sorry...didn't mean to hijack your thread....love to see some more pic....I want a better look at that big eared guy......I want one of those......


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Where are the ears?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What they are referring to are the paired pectoral fins...the fins on the side of the head......


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ya sure i will post some pics on wednesday. thanks for all the compliments. oh and by the way OFL is it possible that you or anyone you know have a halfmoon plakat female that would be a good pair for him. I want to breed Goob soooooooooo badly!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, I see now thanks OFL.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Laffs.....but its the same town...lol....I live way out in the woods and I mean way out...the grocery store is an hour away and why I raise most of my food...lol.........if it rains or snows you have to have a 4x4 to get to my house......so isolated you can go fishin in your underwear....laffs.....


I'm out in the boondocks... so I feel your pain. 

Things arent quite that bad with me... but not far from it


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks blue betta. i actually spawned Captain Hook. you can find the spawn log in the breeding section and it is called Black Multi Spawn. I am looking for a female suitable for Goob. i can't buy from aquabid though. if any one knows where to get a female pleasseeee tell me!


----------

